# Veiatlas Norge ??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help with this;

I'm trying to obtain the latest issue of The 'Veiatlas Norge' Touring Map for Norway. This map would be particularly handy as it also lists M/Home specific service points or 'bobil services' on the map.

I've scoured t'internet and am now all googled out :? .
Tried Stanfords, Abebooks, Amazon, local bookshops, Norway tourist Info etc and have hit a blank with them all.
The Norway Tourist office seem to think it will be available over there but I would like a copy before we go.

I've spoken to Vicarious books and they are trying to source it as well. In the meantime, anyone else got any ideas?

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vicarious books have just rung me back, they can't get one either.

I thought it was popular with motorhomers - anyone? :roll: 

pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what about Frank (sallytrafic)?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try The Map Shop. They've managed to get me some pretty obscure stuff in the past,

Rick

The Map Shop


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Peter*

Hello Pete,

I have searched high and low for it every time I have been there and never managed to get a copy.

I would suggest if you want one, try your best before you go.

Trev.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I gave mine away peejay. Have you spoken to Stamfords, maybe it is not produced anymore? Its very unusual for Stamfords not to have a map!

peedee

ps American sites seem to have it see >here<  and >here<


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers gents;

Mike, I know that Frank hasn't got one but ta anyway.

Rick, I'll try the mapshop tommorrow but don't hold out much hope if Stanfords can't get it.

Peedee, If I have no joy with the mapshop then as long as the shipping isn't too silly I'll try your US links.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

in Germany there is a web shop called Nordland-Shop. They have it on stock, and they do deliver abroad. At least into Netherlands, so why not UK, too.

Unfortunately their website is German only, but I don´t believe this is a real issue for you.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ausgezeichnet!

Great link Gerhard, Vielen Dank.

I shall try and order it today. Strange that it didn't show your link with a google search :? 

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Gern geschehen! :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Pete, 
We are going over to Norway for six weeks later in the year. What is it about Veiatlas Norge that makes you so keen to get hold of one? I haven't got my maps yet, so if this one is particularly good, I'll also try to get hold of one. Please let me know if you are successful,

Cheers

Rick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rick;

The reason I'm keen to get a copy is because it shows the majority of campsites, but more importantly it also shows all the motorhome or 'Bobil' service stations throughout the country.

Unfortunately I've just hit a snag with Gerhards link . You can process the order online but payment isn't as straightforward, there doesn't seem to be a way to pay by card online. I've emailed them and await a reply.

In the meantime I contacted the map shop via your link, they are familiar with the book and they placed an advance order and 'might' get the new edition in their next delivery from Norway in a few weeks time, a much better response than Stanfords.

I've also emailed one of peedees links to find out about shipping costs from USA as a contingency plan if I get no joy from Germany or the map shop.

I'll let you know how I get on.

pete


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Pete - sounds worth persevering. I'll wait with interest!


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm also trying to find a copy of Veiatlas Norge for a trip in July. Anybody got any suggestions?
HH


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am beginning to think it is definitely not produced anymore? I was in Bergen three days ago and popped into a large bookshop there and they didn't have it either. Since I wasn't really there shopping I didn't try any harder so I do hope my suspicions are not the case because it is an excellent touring atlas.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looking on the publishers web site Statens Kartverk  the "Veiatlas Norge" is not listed. I would have thought if they still produced it it would be?

peedee

ps one of the American sites I referred to earlier says it is now out of print!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is >this< as a possible alternative?

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is finally published! 

Last week I received my copy of the Veiatlas Norge, 2009 edition. I had ordered it the week before from Nordland-Shop, after I had read on a (German) Norway-Forum that it was available.



peejay said:


> Unfortunately I've just hit a snag with Gerhards link . You can process the order online but payment isn't as straightforward, there doesn't seem to be a way to pay by card online. I've emailed them and await a reply.


No issue here, unless you mind pre-payment. But for new customers from abroad they do not offer any other way: You order via their website. They send you an invoice, both via e-mail and "snailmail". You transfer the payment (in Euro) to the bank account specified on the invoice. As soon as the money arrives, they send out the book. (You can accelerate shipment by faxing them a copy of your bank account statement, showing the transfer.)

And do not let yourself be fooled by your bank! The transfer goes via BIC (SWIFT) and IBAN, is in EURO and takes place within the EU. So it would be _illegal_ for your bank to charge a higher transfer fee than for an ordinary domestic transaction.

I have only made the best experiences with Nordland-Shop, but if you still don't trust them: Now as they have it, I am sure the Veiatlas will be available from Amazon pretty soon, too.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> And do not let yourself be fooled by your bank! The transfer goes via BIC (SWIFT) and IBAN, is in EURO and takes place within the EU. So it would be illegal for your bank to charge a higher transfer fee than for an ordinary domestic transaction.


My bank are doing illegal things then because they wanted to charge me £10 to transfer the funds. When I queried it they said the charge was because of the currency change from £'s to €'s. No way was I paying that rip off charge :evil: 
In the end I gave up, hoping to purchase one while over there.
I went in every large bookshop in every town/city I came across including Bergen and Trondheim and none had the Veiatlas or were familiar with it as a publication :? 
In the end I purchased the 'Stort Bilatlas Norge', (1:325 000) by Cappelen which is a good alternative, but it doesn't list the motorhome servicepoints.

Nice to see you've got one Gerhard, I was beginning to wonder if they really existed - perhaps you could scan it and put it in the downloads section :roll: :lol:

Pete


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

This is why this website is so useful. I didn't know this map existed. I didn't know we needed it. Now I know it does and we do!

I must keep a note of this thread and show it to my hubby, who will be very interested (well, it IS a map!).

Thanks,

Lesley


----------

